# Fabrikeinkauf: Hilfe bei Spamfilterinstallation



## hartmut1943 (24 Oktober 2007)

Wer kann mir helfen auf meinem PC einen Link zu istallieren, der ausschließt, dass man zukünftig die E-Mail als Spam sofort vernichten kann, denn ich bin nicht verpflichtet jeden Müll im Internet zu öffnen noch zu lesen! In bin noch nicht soweit mit meinen 64 Jahren.


----------



## dieter_w (24 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf: Hilfe bei Spamfilterinstallation*



hartmut1943 schrieb:


> Wer kann mir helfen ...


Hast 'ne PN in deinem Postfach!


----------



## Domerzil (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf: Hilfe bei Spamfilterinstallation*

Hallo Dieter 

wenn jemand eine Frage so wie Hartmut stellt kann man doch nicht so wie Du antworten.

Auch ich habe keine Ahnung, was Du mit PN meinst. 



dieter_w schrieb:


> Hast 'ne PN in deinem Postfach!



Kannst Du das nicht etwas verständlicher ausdrücken?


Gruß  domerzil


----------



## Der Jurist (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf: Hilfe bei Spamfilterinstallation*

*P*rivate *N*achricht klickst Du hier auf der Seite oben rechts die blaue Schrift unter "Willkommen".


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf: Hilfe bei Spamfilterinstallation*



Domerzil schrieb:


> Auch ich habe keine Ahnung, was Du mit PN meinst.


PN = Private Nachricht.   Geht dich also  nichts  an


----------



## webwatcher (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf: Hilfe bei Spamfilterinstallation*



Domerzil schrieb:


> wenn jemand eine Frage so wie Hartmut stellt kann man doch nicht so wie Du antworten.


Warum nicht? Er hat lediglich drauf hingewiesen, dass für ihn *private* Post bereitliegt,
für den Fall, dass er damit noch nicht vertraut ist.


----------



## dieter_w (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf: Hilfe bei Spamfilterinstallation*



Domerzil schrieb:


> wenn jemand eine Frage so wie Hartmut stellt kann man doch nicht so wie Du antworten.
> Auch ich habe keine Ahnung, was Du mit PN meinst.
> Kannst Du das nicht etwas verständlicher ausdrücken?


Ich hatte Hartmut in einer PN eine Hilfestellung gegeben, weil hier im Brett die Gefahr besteht, dass Dinge, die nicht direkt zum Forumsthema gehören "ausgelagert" werden.

Ansonsten:
Kontrollzentrum --> Private Nachrichten --> Postausgang bzw. -eingang

Dort kannst du an / von angemeldete(n) User(n) PN (private Nachrichten) verfassen / empfangen. Diese sind nur von den jeweiligen Absendern bzw. Adressaten einzusehen, also nicht öffentlich wie diese Forumseinträge hier.

Einige dazu erforderliche Einstellungen hast du aber bereits bei der Useranmeldung machen müssen. Das müsste aufgefallen sein 

Einfach mal in einer freien Minute bissel im Forumsmenü herumstöbern und alle Möglichkeiten erforschen.


----------



## Domerzil (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf: Hilfe bei Spamfilterinstallation*

Ok ..... Ok  ...   mein Einwand war nur freundlich gemeint. 
Die Frage von Hartmut deutete darauf hin, dass er genau wie ich nicht so bewandert in der 'Forum-Sprache' ist. 
Mit Abkürzungen sollte man immer etwas vorsichtig sein. Und nicht jeder Teilnehmer hat die Zeit alle Bedingungen und Möglichkeiten zu erforschen.

Gruß  Domerzil


----------



## Franziska (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf: Hilfe bei Spamfilterinstallation*



Domerzil schrieb:


> Und nicht jeder Teilnehmer hat die Zeit alle Bedingungen und Möglichkeiten zu erforschen.



Sollte man aber.
[Ironie an:]
Wer weiss, ob Du ja nicht schon wieder ein Abo abgeschlossen hast ???


----------



## dieter_w (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf: Hilfe bei Spamfilterinstallation*



Domerzil schrieb:


> Ok ..... Ok  ...   mein Einwand war nur freundlich gemeint.


Meine Antwort eigentlich auch, deswegen dieser hier: 


> Die Frage von Hartmut deutete darauf hin, dass er genau wie ich nicht so bewandert in der 'Forum-Sprache' ist.


Und eben aus diesem Grund hatte ich ihm per privater Nachricht einige Tipps zur Hilfestellung gesendet.
O.K., ich hätte auch schreiben können: Hartmut, ich habe dir eine private Nachricht gesendet.


----------



## Domerzil (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf: Hilfe bei Spamfilterinstallation*



dieter_w schrieb:


> Meine Antwort eigentlich auch, deswegen dieser hier:
> 
> Und eben aus diesem Grund hatte ich ihm per privater Nachricht einige Tipps zur Hilfestellung gesendet.
> O.K., ich hätte auch schreiben können: Hartmut, ich habe dir eine private Nachricht gesendet.


Ist ja schon gut ...........Frieden???


----------



## Domerzil (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf: Hilfe bei Spamfilterinstallation*



Franziska schrieb:


> Sollte man aber.
> [Ironie an:]
> Wer weiss, ob Du ja nicht schon wieder ein Abo abgeschlossen hast ???


Franziska - mein Hinweis wegen der notwendigen Zeit hat sich nur auf die 'Bedingungen' im internen Forumsverkehr bezogen!

Den letzten Satz hättest Du dir wirklich sparen können - der Ironie-Hinweis hilft da auch nicht.


----------

